# leopard gecko(male) with blue belly



## mattey66 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi people, my male leo has a quite blue belly.He jumped out of my hand so i asked 4 some advise on here which was helpful coz he stopped eating but has started again, i took him 2 the vet and he said no internal probs from it. Problem is i looked at his belly 2day and it looks v blue with a little line down the middle by the back legs :s , he is eating but not with the interest he usually has, when i first got him he would just eat everything at once but now he eats slower and less. He still poops every night and has a fat tail after bein like this a week, also he is active and loves to chill with me , he even climbs out onto my hand when i open the viv glass  runs on bed ect ,,Am i worrying too much after the jump off my hand or is his different eating behaviour and blue tummy a problem?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

How old is he?

You can sometimes see through a young leos skin and see their internal organs


----------



## skyleoleamilomayah (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^^^ Agreed my baby has a see threw stomach and can see his organs how old did u say urs was???


----------



## mattey66 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry i should hv put it  he is 6 months old ans 7in long


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Its probably his internal organs you can see 

As for slowing down eating, that is normal, they do slow down eating, my adults only get fed 3 times a week


----------



## mattey66 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanx hun 4 helping me 2 relax  iv had him a month only so maybe coz he is not competing 4 food now like in the shop i got him from he has decided 2 eat as he wants lol , he has a gd personality so its no surprise , he is digging at the sand now outside his hot hide and tapping at the glass with his claws, if i let him out with me he mostly stops doin it


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Ah I didn't know you had him on sand...

Keep an eye on him, if he slows down eating even more, becomes inactive or loses weight, you could have a problem

It is a possibility that what you are seeing is not internal organs but in fact sand as they cannot digest it BUT it might not be, just keep a very close eye on your gecko and if things get worse get him off the sand immediately


----------



## mattey66 (Oct 20, 2008)

it is calci sand , i was told by the shop that it is ok even thought some say its not :s are they wrong ? also if it is impaction it would hv started b4 i got him coz it takes time and build up? they kkkep the geckos on the same sand in the shop !! thanx for ur time


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Alot of people keep their reptiles on calci-sand, alot of people have no problems, but at the same time there are the people who have lost their reptiles to impactation caused by calci-sand and other sand and of course other loose substrates

I am not sure what exactly the % risk is, but I am not one to take risks and I keep all of my leos on slate patterned lino

Leopard geckos do not live on sand in the wild and they cannot digest sand either

Impactation is a long process usually building up over time

At the end of the day it is entirely your choice, there is nothing to say you will have problems, but there is nothing to say you wont either


----------



## Tidsters (Aug 30, 2008)

slightly off topic . calci sand is no no * i have moved mine on to reptile carpet * due to the impaction scare 

even mentioned calci to the peeps at the reptile shop i goto . there reasoining for using calci is * think of it as a human chocking on popcorn * 

soon as he said that i removed the calci 

rep carpet is pretty easy to keep clean and the leos seem to like it


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Its upto you whether to take the risk or not - just do a little researsh about it n you will find out all you need to know.


----------

